# Sage White Glove Service



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

I just had the white glove service from Sage. It was easily arranged by an initial email to Coffee Classics who followed-up by phone. The chap drove to Aberdeen from the midlands but had some other visits on the way and has more tomorrow in Dundee and Edinburgh on the way back. He called me on-route to confirm ETA. Since I have had my Dual Boiler and Eureka Mignon grinder for a while now, I have the basics more-or-less in hand but it was good to confirm I was pretty much right in how I am using it for now. The most important thing to me was going through the cleaning and de-scaling procedures. In Aberdeen we do not really have scaling problems but he advised it is still very much worthwhile as a precaution and daily back-flushing will keep things fresh. The chap was very experienced and passionate about coffee. He services professional machines, provides training and delivers the white glove service for Sage. He left me his mobile number and said I could call him any time with questions. All in all, this is a worthwhile service offering from Sage.


----------



## Philealing (Sep 18, 2017)

I have just requested mine having received my Oracle this week. I could not see anything about it in the literature that came with the machine but when I looked online for Sage White Glove service I found a number to book it. In fact this was answered by Sage who said I had to fill in an only query and state in the text box that I wanted the service.

I wonder if they are withdrawing it and only offer it to people who already know about it.

I see on the John Lewis web site the Oracle Touch has finally made an appearance in readiness for tomorrow's launch. All you cynics take note

Ah ... maybe they will only offer the WGS on the new model.


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

There was no info in my machine either but I booked it via the website and it was quite straightforward - you provide proof of purchase and a model number - then they phone you. There was no hint from the chap who visited me that this was being phased out. It's organised by Coffee Classics in Rugby. I didn't learn a great deal but it was good to confirm I was doing ok and nice to be walked through cleaning / descaling process.


----------



## Philealing (Sep 18, 2017)

Just had Will come over to carry out the White Glove Service for our one week old Oracle. Absolutely charming man who offered lots of excellent advice. Particularly useful was how to get the most out of our frothed milk. He stayed for about an hour. Would highly recommend the service to anyone buying a machine that qualifies.


----------

